# What to do?



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, I had been eyeballing the Fostex component sets at Madisound for a while. I was really looking at the 8", 4", and tweeters. A month or so ago the 8" disappeared from the site. Last weekend I was looking around and the 6" and 4" were marked down. So I placed an order. After I logged out of their site I went back to look at the specs and the speakers were not listed any more. IE I got the last set. This arrived today:










So here's my dilemma. I have a full SB Accoustic set with assembled crossover that I was going to be building as a home audio speaker set. Since I now have the Fostex speakers, should I go back to square one and build out a set of crossovers for them or build out the SB Accoustic set?


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

New crossover, for sure.

With that said, considering you're asking the question leads me to believe you don't know what's involved in designing the right crossover for a driver set. Not meant to offend, so don't take it that way, but a proper crossover requires modeling of the cabinet, choosing driver layout, measuring response and impedance of each driver IN the cabinet... following formulas or using an off the shelf crossover will still make sound, but to get it right...


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

No offense taken, I'm still very new to designing for home audio. I have the cabinets for the SB Accoustic drivers all put together and took the time to do the measurements. The crossovers are ready to go in for good at this point. And I can look to finish the outsides to make them presentable.

The main reason why the question exists(and I should have stated this earlier) is that I also have 2 miniDSP 2x4's and 3 of these amplifiers. I could use the 4 way advanced plugin for the miniDSP, have PEQ/GEQ for each driver, and power them full active. I've been toying with this for the SB Accoustics, but I was so far along with the crossovers that I didn't want to stop.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I think I answered my own question thinking about it. I'd have to redo my existing crossover for the SB Accoustics if I used those cabinets. New enclosure building it is.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, if it was me, I'd finish the SB set with the passive xover, then build new cabinets for the Fostex and go active.

Your 2x 2x4 MiniDSPs will do great as you're intending, I use several of them and a 2x8. A drawback to the 2x4/side is continually plugging/unplugging to make changes to left/right speakers.


----------

